# learn to love your disorder



## Sweetangel (Jan 12, 2005)

(from a book): because you will not be able to get rid of it any other way, we will never change something we dislike in ourselves by rejecting it consciously. if you tell yourself it shouldn't be this way, hate yourself for it, if u try to convince yourslef it will go away by itself, nothing will change. thats because you subconscious made sure it was there for a certain purpose.
the goal of the nuerotic symptoms are to protect us, either from an external attack or a nervous breakdown.

no matter how much you hate your complex (disorder), be thankful for it fot it helped you get to where you are today. if you hadn't developed it, for example, as a barrier against feelings or situations with which you couldn't deal with, then, it is possible that you would find then too stressful for you, you would become schizopheric (for whoever doesn't know: seeing people that don't exist)


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

Sweetangel said:


> (from a book): because you will not be able to get rid of it any other way, we will never change something we dislike in ourselves by rejecting it consciously. if you tell yourself it shouldn't be this way, hate yourself for it, if u try to convince yourslef it will go away by itself, nothing will change. thats because you subconscious made sure it was there for a certain purpose.
> the goal of the nuerotic symptoms are to protect us, either from an external attack or a nervous breakdown.
> 
> no matter how much you hate your complex (disorder), be thankful for it fot it helped you get to where you are today. if you hadn't developed it, for example, as a barrier against feelings or situations with which you couldn't deal with, then, it is possible that you would find then too stressful for you, you would become schizopheric (for whoever doesn't know: seeing people that don't exist)


Well said, Sweetangel, well said! :thanks :sas

Star :yes


----------



## Bon1 (Jan 17, 2005)

But if I saw people that didn't exsist maybe I would have friends;-)

Sorry, couldn't resist;-) while I'll never learn to "Love this" I have learned to accept what I am, where I am......And not beat myself up over shoulda, woulda coulda;_)


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

Yeah I think self acceptance is half the battle. opcorn


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

I wouldn't say I love this disorder, but I do accept it.


----------



## Bon1 (Jan 17, 2005)

Exactly, what choice do we have? I used to curse getting red blushing because I was so embarassed to ask for something simple in a store, then, I just "Went with it" things started setting down..........

Getting rid of shoulda coulda woulda............Helps too


----------



## Bon1 (Jan 17, 2005)

But the things you want to accomplish are things we all strive for, so you're "Normal" (I hate that word..) mainstream might be a better word;-)


----------



## work_in_progress (May 16, 2005)

That's great advice. I went through a period of getting pissed off at myself for having to struggle with all this anxiety...Until i realized that it was just pointless. Learning to accept that this is what i was given, for whatever reason, is definitely a step in the right direction.


----------

